# Need some help finding software for Dinan kit



## SmootheEar (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey guys, 

I just got a Dinan kit with a Vortech branded blower unit, its basically the same blower as the dinan one, just not dinan branded. So now I have the kit, but i'm timid to approach the install without all the peices necessary. Namely the ECU and software. 

Can I install the kit, then drive the car to a shop to get my ECU programmed with the correct software? Would this be dangerous? 

I bought the kit from a private seller, so no instructions. Seems pretty straightforward. I have the Dinan Turbonetics unit, the blower, imjectors, bracket, and all the tubing. Where would I find the best deal on getting my 328i programmed for a kit like this? I was told this particular kit would make around 350WHP on an M3 (which it was also designed for) using conservative 'daily driver' ECU programming. 

Any Help is greatly appreciated. In the meantime, Im driving my dads SMG while my kit, and my car, collects dust.


----------

